# proposals/bids



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

How do you guys format your proposals ? 
i usually try to be vague. I don't include sq. footage or linear footage for framing. Just a price for walls and a seperate price for ceilings. all the pricing is based on partitions framed, insulated, rocked and finished. same for ceilings. I will provide different lines for special items like h.m. doors, grid ceilings etc..


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

I price each job total, no per bd or per ft. My proposals are very clear on what is going to be done.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Its what-ever has been working for you, keep it the same. Me personally, I keep it clear and simple. Cut and dry. One price for labor, one price for materials!


----------



## rockdaddy (Jul 2, 2009)

Lump some is usually the way I go. If they want sq. ft pricing or per board pricing they need to have some kind of volume.


----------

